# Brand new Husky leaking



## 94sskid (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Wondering if anyone can tell me if the leak in this video is repairable with Teflon tape or do I need to weld? Or just return the Compressor all together?To me it looks like it might be threaded. At the same time the paint makes it hard to tell if it is welded or not. Just ran though the break in stage and started spraying with soap and saw the leak.
You can barely hear the bubbles popping and almost no hissing at all. 
Over 1 hour it lost 6 to 8PSI total, 140psi down to 132psi that seem ok? 
Please take a look and give me sanity. Thanks ahead of time.

(note turn volume down-very loud with the pump running)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pc9vp5dz6llmgu/20130618_211916.mp4


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I want to say that it is threaded in. Have you looked at the manual to see if it has an exploded parts diagram that maybe shows that part removed from the tank?


----------



## 94sskid (Jun 22, 2013)

tractornut said:


> I want to say that it is threaded in. Have you looked at the manual to see if it has an exploded parts diagram that maybe shows that part removed from the tank?


I did. It doesn't label or show it exploded off the tank. I left it over night been 13-14 hours now pressurized and so far its stayed at that PSI of 132 down from 140(Cut off).

My biggest concern is safety. I could put some plumbers putty or just leave it. I don't want that to just blow off some day and kill me or someone else. Thoughts?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you tried giving the customer support number? They may be able to tell you definitively if that plug is removable


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes it is repairable with change compressor screws.If you have permanent bill receipt for compressor then your repair claim will passed and repair it as per warranty period.Warranty period is available for six months or one year also,so claim your maintenance service for company.


----------

